# New add-on code 93352 for Bubble Studies???



## Erica1217 (Dec 2, 2008)

What does everyone think of using the new 2009 code, 93352, for Bubble Studies?

All literature I've seen says that the agitated saline is considered an "echocardiographic contrast agent". 

Thanks!
=) Erica


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Erica1217 (Jan 13, 2009)

I ran it by my cariologist's nurse and she told me the bubble studies are done during non-stress echoes (e.g. 93306) NOT during the stress echos.  Since code 93352 is specific to contrast injected during stress echos, it would not apply.


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I was asleep at the wheel.  You are correct Erica.  A bubble study is not used during stress.  I was think of Dobutamine.  Nice to see you around... I used to see you on MAB.


----------



## cpayne72 (Apr 24, 2009)

*93352*

cannot use 93352 for bubble study, as this is for contrast with stress echo only, a bubble study is with saline and is not done as stress echo, coding for office setting should be 93306/J7040 or J7042, depends on which saline you use.


----------

